#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Ищем комнату в Москве

## Ратнабхадра

Ищем комнату в двух- или трехкомнатной квартире на севере или северо-западе Москвы. Готовы своевременно оплачивать 15-17 тысяч рублей в месяц. Мы буддийская пара (девушке - 27 лет, мужчине - 36 лет), оба работаем. Люди мы добрые, чистолюбивые, любим соседей, соседи нас тоже любят :-)   Без детей, животных также нет. Рассмотрим варианты без посредников.
Контакты: 8-906-776-70-15
Заранее благодарны, Ирек и Света.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.11.2012)

----------

